# Kekai's FREE SM giveaway!!!



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

I will give away a free SM. Heres the rules. 

1. I want people to recruit and the person who gets the most people to come to the Suns board and post there by the end of the NBA season and stay active will get a SM from me.

2. No making seperate accounts for yourself, as I can see your IP adress.

3. The person you recruit must PM me so I know you, and that person must have at least 5 posts a day in the Suns board.

4. Anyone is eligible that is NOT a Supporting Member from ANY team. If you like a different team, but have friends that are Suns fans, send them here! Post here if interested!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I'll make an attempt to get people to come here. Prolly won't find many but worth a try.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I'll make an attempt to get people to come here. Prolly won't find many but worth a try.


Yup man. Good luck. Look at it this way, if you are the only one that wants to do this and only get one person here to be active, I'll give away the SM to you. Hah.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Great job Kekai. :greatjob:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kekai, give me a week and I'll get your forum booming with bussiness.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I also recruit myself and my nearly 10,000 posts.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> I also recruit myself and my nearly 10,000 posts.


No. You don't count you babyblueslugga. You can post here a lot if you want, but I'll only give it to you if you recruit more Suns posters.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seriously, though. Someone needs to update some of the avatar logos especially this one. Our logo is no longer this box,even tho ESPN/TNT still use it sometimes. But it's the firebird on the ball with PHX on it. We need a change! :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Seriously, though. Someone needs to update some of the avatar logos especially this one. Our logo is no longer this box,even tho ESPN/TNT still use it sometimes. But it's the firebird on the ball with PHX on it. We need a change! :biggrin:


I hear ya. Go out and get some people!!! haha


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> I hear ya. Go out and get some people!!! haha



lol, I might as well just pay 10 bucks for SM. People prolly won't care. But I at least got one to come. More than anyone else can say so far. Who knows, maybe more, especially if you see new posters here. Prolly got it from LJ.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

dissonance19 said:


> lol, I might as well just pay 10 bucks for SM. People prolly won't care. But I at least got one to come. More than anyone else can say so far. Who knows, maybe more, especially if you see new posters here. Prolly got it from LJ.


We will never know how many people I recruited here. I spammed the heck out of other Phoenix Suns message boards and chat rooms, and sent emails from the yahoo directory telling people to join.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> We will never know how many people I recruited here. I spammed the heck out of other Phoenix Suns message boards and chat rooms, and sent emails from the yahoo directory telling people to join.


OH really? Where are they?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Kekai23 said:


> OH really? Where are they?


Complaining about me spamming their boards :laugh:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Only one person has contacted me about this. Nothing is happening. A bad idea I think. 2 more days and this goes.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Only one person has contacted me about this. Nothing is happening. A bad idea I think. 2 more days and this goes.


So, that does mean I win? Since I got 2 actually, the one Suns fan, and my laker fan friend months ago. :biggrin:


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> So, that does mean I win? Since I got 2 actually, the one Suns fan, and my laker fan friend months ago. :biggrin:


Dunno. Haven't seen the guy here?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Kekai23 said:


> Dunno. Haven't seen the guy here?


I sent you that PM last week with a link to where I posted the link on a suns community livejournal. His name is sunsaz. He's been posting here.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> I sent you that PM last week with a link to where I posted the link on a suns community livejournal. His name is sunsaz. He's been posting here.


Cool. Hope to see him around more. Got a lil bit left guys. Lets go.


----------



## TheAnswer[3] (Apr 17, 2005)

Blazer Freak, ( my brother) got me to come here. So you should see me here sometimes.


----------

